# ST224 drive control cable broken off



## powderhound (Nov 30, 2017)

The hook on the end of the spring that connects the control cable to the mechanism that engages the drive has broken off, and I cannot see any obvious attachment point for the new cable/spring. The broken off piece has disappeared and there is no area showing wear from the broken part. None of the parts diagrams show the part attached to the mechanism. There is a notch in the plate in the proper area near the upper left corner with a hole beside it that looks like an attachment point, but the hole is blocked from behind by another plate. Has anyone seen how it attaches in their machine?


----------



## powderhound (Nov 30, 2017)

Well, problem solved! I took off the discharge chute and pulley cover to access the connection point that I previously described, and found a piece of tape over the place where the spring had been hooked onto. From the rear of the machine it had looked like bare metal. I hooked the new part up and put a piece of duct tape over it to hold it in place until I had tension on the cable to hold it in place and assembled everything in the reverse order of taking it apart.


----------

